# Anybody have one of this?



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to put it in my 20g planted but I don't know if this one will do or a canister?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180142037380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

I have one in my 30 gallon mudskipper tank. Its good for a tank where the water level is too low for most other filters and where there isn't a huge volume. For a tank as small as a 20g, it would work but of course a canister would be better.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What about this one, I like its description and the price. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marineland-Aqua...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it ok if I get a canister for atleast a 70g tank for my 20g?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

The fluval Plus models are a joke in filtration compared to their canister models.

As for the marineland, I only have experience with the magnums, and They are the lowest end canister I have used.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sowilu said:


> What about this one, I like its description and the price.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marineland-Aqua...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Wow, I'm ashamed of myself.  Manage a Fish Store and never seen one of these even in ads till now. I have to agree that the description sounds great. Being a new product though, Nobody will be able to give you a good or bad review yet. At that price, I would give it a chance if I could use one.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I want to try this one instead since the other canister (Marineland) has ended.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230155667897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sowilu said:


> I want to try this one instead since the other canister (Marineland) has ended.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230155667897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


There is no doubt that is a good filter.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks I just ordered it. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------

